# TATSUMAKISENPUUKYAKU!



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

This thread is about Street Fighter and any crossups with SNK or Capcom.

My most favorite of the series is X-men vs Street Fighter, the air combos are simply too insane [check some infinite videos on Youtube] and it was the perfect mix of characters.

And as of today, Marvel vs Capcom 2 is being available through Xbox Live download, which made one of the rarest fighting games back into business! My friend and I have been feverishly beating ourselves with the demo of 6 characters XD


----------



## Jelly (Nov 9, 2009)

I liked Capcom vs. SNK 2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 9, 2009)

InunekoReborn said:


> and it was the perfect mix of characters.


 What?



InunekoReborn said:


> And as of today, Marvel vs Capcom 2 is being available through Xbox Live download


Don't you mean like 3 months ago....?



InunekoReborn said:


> which made one of the rarest fighting games back into business!


 Huh?


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

Knitpicker.

What's your fav SF game?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 9, 2009)

just as an aside
i really dont like street fighter iv


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah.. I used to love its system until I realized how much it cut away from actual gameplay and switched to the older crossup fighters.

Capcom vs SNK 2 is amazing  6 systems to mess with and the competition in arcades get brutal quick. I used to play only Capcom characters until someone made clear that Rugal was a powerhouse.

My favorite MvsC2 team would be M.Bison, Blackheart and Omega Red.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 9, 2009)

well that and the animation is horrendously shitty


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

Wonder if Super SF4's gonna change... yeah no sounds more like a revision.

The SF4 characters though? PEE YEW

El Fuerte's culinary fighting style is offensive, it just is.
C. Viper's a MILF with high tech gadgets, which ironically everyone hates in the game.
Rufus is broken, proportionally inept and ridiculous.
Gouken's the turtle's dream, plenty of pew pew matches with him.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 9, 2009)

InunekoReborn said:


> Knitpicker.


Well, I like fighting games that takes skills to win.



InunekoReborn said:


> What's your fav SF game?


 
Street Fighter Alpha 2/ Zero 2 Alpha
Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike - Fight for the Future
Super Street Fighter II Turbo
Street Fighter EX 2 Plus


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

That has nothing to do with the selection of characters and how I like the choice of characters. You need skill for any of the games, and I don't like the MvsC2's choice of shortening the buttons down, giving more assists and how all supers can be cancelled into each other.

As for infinites, they're fun to watch, not to do as its exploitating the game's ability to hit your foe off from the air with some repeated pattern. [Like medium kick high kick launch, repeat this until the other player lets go of the joystick, flips you off and packs his bags]

I tend to like X-men vs Street Fighter more because of the matches I've played with friends, some really crazy stuff happens [ie. Rouge catches Bison in a kiss just as he Psycho Crushers, Bison's all pink and glowy still and gets sent off] air blocking is nice too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 9, 2009)

InunekoReborn said:


> Wonder if Super SF4's gonna change... yeah no sounds more like a revision.


 Do you even know what your talking about?



InunekoReborn said:


> C. Viper's a MILF with high tech gadgets, which ironically everyone hates in the game.


Wait, C. Viper has a son?



InunekoReborn said:


> Gouken's the turtle's dream, plenty of pew pew matches with him.


 Do you even know _why _they put him in the game in the first place? 



InunekoReborn said:


> That has nothing to do with the selection of characters and how I like the choice of characters.


Uh what, Did you even read what I have to say? 



InunekoReborn said:


> You need skill for any of the games.


X-Men Vs. Street fighter to Marvel Vs. Capcom 2 are and will always be button masher.



InunekoReborn said:


> As for infinites, they're fun to watch, not to do as its exploitating the game's ability to hit your foe off from the air with some repeated pattern. [Like medium kick high kick launch, repeat this until the other player lets go of the joystick, flips you off and packs his bags].


Much like Tekken? :V 



InunekoReborn said:


> I tend to like X-men vs Street Fighter more because of the matches I've played with friends, some really crazy stuff happens [ie. Rouge catches Bison in a kiss just as he Psycho Crushers, Bison's all pink and glowy still and gets sent off] air blocking is nice too.


Good for you.


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Do you even know what your talking about?
> 
> Wait, C. Viper has a son?
> .
> ...



According to people telling me the game's going out soon with a few more characters and adding "Super" to the title, this looks exactly like SF II The World Warrior turning to SF II The New Challengers.

Doesn't she use her cellphone in one of her match finishes to call up family? It could be her husband though

To seal the whole shota family as he was the "dead" master Gouki has downed to attain the full powers of ansatsuken. His gameplay is very ranged though and tends to be very defensive, more turtling.

I quoted whatever you had to say about selection of characters, its just my opinion, nothing to be pointing and raising an eyebrow about.

I beat button mashers daily at the arcades well enough to know if you know what you're doing, you shouldn't be mashing buttons, you're simply adding to the combo your magic series set of buttons [and depending on the weight of the foe, your input should change]. Sabertooth's air combo lets you grab the grab the foe only if you know when to stop it in the first place to chain a special into it, so already that's skill. Mashers just have more chances of winning due to the amount of button presses you do to take someone out.

You'll see the gist of it once you check one of the infinite videos. Timing is key, but other than that, its just knowing what buttons to press in sequence and repeating that timing over and over and over....

Good for you too. Now drop the patronising and drop the 'tude, its just a game.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 10, 2009)

Jackie Chan Fists of Fire is the only fighting game any one will ever need.


----------



## Molotov (Nov 10, 2009)

...I heard Capcom vs. SNK 2 and rushed over here as fast as I could.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2009)

InunekoReborn said:


> According to people telling me the game's going out soon with a few more characters and adding "Super" to the title, this looks exactly like SF II The World Warrior turning to SF II The New Challengers.


 


> * The previously leaked characters are all said to be in the game. Dee Jay, T. Hawk, Dudley, Ibuki, Makoto, Adon, Cody and Guy. The new characters are rumored to be:
> o Hakan - An Arabic grappler obsessed with oil.
> o Juri - Evil Asian girl fighter working for Seth.
> * All characters will have two Ultras. They will both be available at one time, not selectable like with Third Strike's Super Arts. The commands to execute your Ultras do not overlap.
> ...


 Lol wut.



InunekoReborn said:


> Doesn't she use her cellphone in one of her match finishes to call up family? It could be her husband though.


Sure, Why not.



InunekoReborn said:


> To seal the whole shota family as he was the "dead" master Gouki has downed to attain the full powers of ansatsuken. His gameplay is very ranged though and tends to be very defensive, more turtling.


 
If you didn't know Goken = fanservice



InunekoReborn said:


> I beat button mashers daily at the arcades well enough to know if you know what you're doing, you shouldn't be mashing buttons, you're simply adding to the combo your magic series set of buttons [and depending on the weight of the foe, your input should change]. Sabertooth's air combo lets you grab the grab the foe only if you know when to stop it in the first place to chain a special into it, so already that's skill. Mashers just have more chances of winning due to the amount of button presses you do to take someone out.


 
Megaman's HP spam. What now?


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 10, 2009)

SVC Chaos had (Mega Man) Zero in it.

I'm going to like Tatsunoko vs. Capcom for the same reason.

I don't play vs. fighting games for the skill. : /


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 10, 2009)

god, I can't stand old fighters. It's so archaic the way you don't have any momentum in most.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 10, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> god, I can't stand old fighters. It's so archaic the way you don't have any momentum in most.



What does that even _mean._


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 10, 2009)

InunekoReborn said:


> And as of today, Marvel vs Capcom 2 is being available through Xbox Live download


 
'As Of Today'?  It's been out since July.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2009)

There's a lack of mention of Tatsunoko vs. Capcom.

AUTO FAIL

Time for some Joe the Condor killing!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There's a lack of mention of Tatsunoko vs. Capcom.
> 
> AUTO FAIL
> 
> Time for some Joe the Condor killing!


 
Wolfox, why are you posting in a scrub thread?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2009)

This game needs more exposure, even to the tasteless people. =/


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys

SVC Chaos


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys
> 
> SVC Chaos


Ken yagami. Wtf. 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This game needs more exposure, even to the tasteless people. =/


It's not like there going listen to you.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ken yagami. Wtf.
> 
> It's not like there going listen to you.



The Evil sub-boss Ken, you mean?

Nobody ever listens to Wolfox because nothing he says is based in any sort of reality


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The Evil sub-boss Ken, you mean?
> 
> Nobody ever listens to Wolfox because nothing he says is based in any sort of reality


 yeah, that fucker. 

I do. :X


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I blame furries lack of taste. =/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh hey, David, Guess what?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=55513


Yeah, fuck you too.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> yeah, that fucker.
> 
> I do. :X



He is actually incredibly easy, at least compared to Crazy Iori.
Likewise, Shin Akuma is way easier than Serious Mr. Karate.

Yeah, well you're almost as bad as he is. :V



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well I blame furries lack of taste. =/



Said the furry with an enormous lack of taste.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> He is actually incredibly easy, at least compared to Crazy Iori.
> Likewise, Shin Akuma is way easier than Serious Mr. Karate.


 Who really cares about that awful game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, this is the only time I see a person who actually cared about Sucks Vile Crap a.k.a. SvC Chaos.

Anyway, TATSU-CAP


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Who really cares about that awful game.



Everyone that doesn't having godawful taste in video games 8)



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wow, this is the only time I see a person who actually cared about Sucks Vile Crap a.k.a. SvC Chaos.
> 
> Anyway, TATSU-CAP



I rest my case u_u


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone that doesn't having godawful taste in video games 8)


Ryu X Chun-Li.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2009)

I think he's just trolling, as even SNK fans know that that game is horrible. @_@


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I think he's just trolling, as even SNK fans know that that game is horrible. @_@


 Holy shit, It's_ that_ bad?


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 12, 2009)

TvC won't catch on, hahah.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I think he's just trolling, as even SNK fans know that that game is horrible. @_@





Perverted Impact said:


> Holy shit, It's_ that_ bad?



Wait, neither of you have ever even played it, have you?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> TvC won't catch on, hahah.


 What?


David M. Awesome said:


> Wait, neither of you have ever even played it, have you?


 I have.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> I have.



Then you shouldn't have to ask how bad it is, formulate your own fucking opinions :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Then you shouldn't have to ask how bad it is, formulate your own fucking opinions :V


 I knew it was bad, But really, It's _so_ bad that it's SNK fans hate it,

That's saying something.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I knew it was bad, But really, It's _so_ bad that it's SNK fans hate it,
> 
> That's saying something.



Aside from you two faggots I don't know anybody that hates that game, I think that you're both full of shit. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Aside from you two faggots I don't know anybody that hates that game, I think that you're both full of shit. :V


 Mainly because no one ever hear of SVC.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Mainly because no one ever hear of SVC.



SVC Chaos is the most popular game at my local Gameworks arcade.  :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SVC Chaos is the most popular game at my local Gameworks arcade. :V


 Bitch you lyin'


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Bitch you lyin'



True facts no hax

And it's right next to the Marvel vs Capcom 1 & 2 machines, too 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> True facts no hax
> 
> And it's right next to the Marvel vs Capcom 1 & 2 machines, too 8)


Marvel vs Capcom 1 & 2 sucks.

So that's not saying much.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Marvel vs Capcom 1 & 2 sucks.
> 
> So that's not saying much.



Yeah, all Capcom fighters suck

so that's not saying much. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, all Capcom fighters suck
> 
> so that's not saying much. 8)


 I feel so sad for you.

Why do you hate youself?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I feel so sad for you.
> 
> Why do you hate youself?



psssshhhhhh

Because I am a bad person. ):

But not as bad as Capcom fighters are. 8)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> psssshhhhhh
> 
> Because I am a bad person. ):
> 
> But not as bad as Capcom fighters are. 8)


And that's why I call you Dreck M. Atrocious.

Capcom fighters are bad







to the bone.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2009)

i know this one guy who lived in japan and plays all the faggot videogames
and he really likes svc chaos
also hes been to tournaments

i dont know if it does it for you guys
you live in an entirely different goofy world that i cannot possibly ever give a shit about


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 12, 2009)

Didn't they do SvC tournaments for like, a week? Then they realized how retarded it was?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> TvC won't catch on, hahah.



Because you Marvel fags ignore it. =/


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> Didn't they do SvC tournaments for like, a week? Then they realized how retarded it was?



Nope.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Because you Marvel fags ignore it. =/



Hey weeaboo

shut your whore mouth :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2009)

Classic anime = not weaboo though.

Weaboo are KoF fanboys tho, since they fit the bill.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Classic anime = not weaboo though.
> 
> Weaboo are KoF fanboys tho, since they fit the bill.



All anime = weeaboo.

How does liking a series of fighting games because they're actually good make you a weeaboo :|


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> All anime = weeaboo.
> 
> How does liking a series of fighting games because they're actually good make you a weeaboo :|


KoF isn't good. 

The Character design?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> KoF isn't good.
> 
> The Character design?



Why you gotta front boy

I don't care about the character design I care about the fighting and how much better it is than Street Fighter's.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why you gotta front boy.


You deadman.



David M. Awesome said:


> I don't care about the character design I care about the fighting and how much better it is than Street Fighter's.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=715F5Hz1T50


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You deadman.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=715F5Hz1T50



COMBOS!?

GOD FORBID YOU'RE ABLE TO USE STRATEGY AND COMBOS IN A FIGHTING GAME THEN YOU WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO WIN JUST BY BUTTON MASHING :V :V :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> COMBOS!?
> 
> GOD FORBID YOU'RE ABLE TO USE STRATEGY AND COMBOS IN A FIGHTING GAME THEN YOU WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO WIN JUST BY BUTTON MASHING :V :V :V


 The fireball's were unblockable. Obv.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> The fireball's were unblockable. Obv.



Spoilers:  Takuma's Ko'ou Ken (the fireball) is not unblockable and never has been. :roll:  The other player just sucks balls.  He was jumping during the first one so he got hit and he must not have been blocking when the second one hit him.  The running grab move, Shouran Kyaku, _is_ unblockable, because it's a grab, but that was also just great timing because his opponent was still in flinch frames.

Edit:  Maybe if you had actually ever played any of these games instead of just watching a couple of bad gameplay videos and dismissing the series as a whole you would know this shit but honestly that's a lot more than I would ever expect out of someone like you. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> All anime = weeaboo.
> 
> How does liking a series of fighting games because they're actually good make you a weeaboo :|



Um no.

Classic anime (golden age) goes against the designs of modern anime. KoF however suffers from modern anime (ie weabooness) like being fashionistas while being out of place, overblown, and superfluous.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Spoilers: Takuma's Ko'ou Ken (the fireball) is not unblockable and never has been. :roll: The other player just sucks balls. He was jumping during the first one so he got hit and he must not have been blocking when the second one hit him. The running grab move, Shouran Kyaku, _is_ unblockable, because it's a grab, but that was also just great timing because his opponent was still in flinch frames.
> 
> Edit: Maybe if you had actually ever played any of these games instead of just watching a couple of bad gameplay videos and dismissing the series as a whole you would know this shit but honestly that's a lot more than I would ever expect out of someone like you. :V


It's called a "unblockable fireball bug"  

The unblockable fireball "bug" is fixed in 2002 and XI.

For some reason they "reintroduced" itï»¿ in 2003, but 2003 sucks. 

Sorry, I don't hate myself.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> NO U



That's nice.



Perverted Impact said:


> It's called a "unblockable fireball bug"
> 
> The unblockable fireball "bug" is fixed in 2002 and XI.
> 
> ...



It's not something that I recall ever encountering while playing the games.  Is the fireball just unblockable while you're standing up after getting knocked down?  That sounds like about as much of a bug as Wave Dashing in SSBM, something that hardcore players could take advantage of (if they're faggots) to get an edge but that most people won't know about or use.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's not something that I recall ever encountering while playing the games. Is the fireball just unblockable while you're standing up after getting knocked down? That sounds like about as much of a bug as Wave Dashing in SSBM, something that hardcore players could take advantage of (if they're faggots) to get an edge but that most people won't know about or use.


 
I dunno, But it's possible to avoid the unblockable fireball bug by using alternate guard from a range to prevent the grabbing effect taking place.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I dunno, But it's possible to avoid the unblockable fireball bug by using alternate guard from a range to prevent the grabbing effect taking place.



Either way it's not a big deal and you're just a whining bitch. :V


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2009)

The only cross-company game I've played was Marvel Vs. Capcom 2, which is a shame because I love the idea of it so much. Actually, as much as I like them, I really don't play a lot of Fighting games. Nintendo doesn't seem to like them very much. Once Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom comes out in the U.S. though, all that's gonna change. XD

I thought Marvel Vs. Capcom 2 was awesome, if only because I could play as Tron Bonne, one of my favorite videogame characters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Either way it's not a big deal and you're just a whining bitch. :V


 Sup Ryan.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> The only cross-company game I've played was Marvel Vs. Capcom 2, which is a shame because I love the idea of it so much. Actually, as much as I like them, I really don't play a lot of Fighting games. Nintendo doesn't seem to like them very much. Once Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom comes out in the U.S. though, all that's gonna change. XD
> 
> I thought Marvel Vs. Capcom 2 was awesome, if only because I could play as Tron Bonne, one of my favorite videogame characters.



Brawl? :V



Perverted Impact said:


> Sup Ryan.



Shush. :3  You know your argument holds no water.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Brawl? :V


Eh... Even though there's two third party members I wouldn't really consider it cross-company.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shush. :3 You know your argument holds no water.


Cool?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Cool?



Exactly. 8)


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Because you Marvel fags ignore it. =/



I don't play marvel, bro.

I've played TvC arcade, didn't like it, not going to put time into it.
Pretty sure no one's gonna drop the money to go get a Wii and find/make sticks for gamecube for one game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> Pretty sure no one's gonna drop the money to go get a Wii.


They did for SF4. :V



Horrorshow said:


> and find/make sticks for gamecube for one game.


 ????


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> They did for SF4. :V
> 
> 
> ????



Then I guess we'll see how things work out.
I know I wouldn't want to be playing TvC on pad, but from what I'm seeing, arcade sticks are pretty scarce for Wii/Gamecube.

I'm not crossing my fingers though.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 14, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> I don't play marvel, bro.
> 
> I've played TvC arcade, didn't like it, not going to put time into it.
> Pretty sure no one's gonna drop the money to go get a Wii and find/make sticks for gamecube for one game.



Yes, because US arcades have it magically!

PS: I know there are some in US, but usually the people who play there are idiots.



Horrorshow said:


> Then I guess we'll see how things work out.
> I know I wouldn't want to be playing TvC on pad, but from what I'm seeing, arcade sticks are pretty scarce for Wii/Gamecube.
> 
> I'm not crossing my fingers though.



LOL

There's already the wii Hori stick and the Neo Geo stick, and then the various EXAR sticks as well as the upcoming MadCatz TvC stick. Then GC had them.

And then we have the Joy Plus converter of PS2 > GC sticks, which you can use for TvC.


----------

